# Solved: ME system restore



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Cleaned the machine of viruses and spyware and for some reason we can't
create a 'restore point'. It says 'a restore point' cannot be created until you
restart the computer. Well, after a number of restarts, it still doesn't work.
I'm thinking it's a corrupted windows\system file but I thought that ME did
a check during boot up and corrected those things. Similar to the 98se
file checker....Ideas?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try disabling SR to clean out all current points, rebooting, re-enabling, rebooting.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, done that a few times...It's stubborn....Even deleted the restore manager from
the registry and put it back in, and the same thing....Still looking...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ekin68

Here is an older reply but much of the information may help you solve your problem. If not I have a few other ideas that involve registry changes\fixes that have helped others fix there SR problem.
--------------------------------------

System restore problem. Cannot create until system is restarted.
Wininit.ini file present or being created or faulty _restore archive

Your problem sounds as if you either have a program that creates a new
wininit.ini file each time you boot your system or that you are yet another
victim of the "false Wininit.ini" problem. System Restore will not create a
checkpoint when it believes the file wininit.ini to be present on the system
since the presence of such a file is normally indicative of an incomplete
install where wininit.ini contains instructions to be executed to complete the
install (or uninstall) next time the system is booted.

First, check that you don't have a wininit.ini file. If you do, rename this to
wininit.old and retry System Restore. If this works then you possibly have a
program that creates a wininit.ini file each time you boot your system. One
known example is tgcmd.exe from @home another is a program called "ACCESS
DENIED". If you have tgcmd.exe I understand that disabling it in MSConfig |
Startup will have no adverse effect on your system but enable you to use System
Restore. Likewise ACCESS DENIED needs to be "switched off" while using SR to
either create or restore to a previous checkpoint. 
See also MS KB Q274092 -
"Error Message: System Restore Cannot Run Until You Restart the Computer"
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q274092/

If this isn't the reason for your problem then try running "SCANREG /FIX"
from a command prompt such as Start | Run. Note that the system will
re-boot so don't have any applications open when doing this. I suggest this
because it appears the same message you are seeing is given not only when there
is a wininit.ini file but also when the registry has been corrupted in some way.
What that corruption might be I have as yet no idea.

If scanreg/fix doesn't do it I would then suggest you try using SCANREG /RESTORE
and restore your registry to an earlier version (you should be offered 5
options) after which hopefully SR will be enabled and can be used to return your
system to the point you want. Note that at long last Microsoft have addressed
this problem and recently issued a KB covering this. See MS KB Q303354 - "Error
Message: System Restore Was Unable to Create a Restore Point"
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=303354&sd=RMVP

Failing any of the above working I would suggest cycling System Restore off and
then back on again although this will clear any checkpoints you might have.
To reset System Restore:
System | Performance | File System | Troubleshooting and check "Disable
System Restore", Apply and IMMEDIATELY reboot. This will flush you restore
folder and erase all checkpoints, then,
System | Performance | File System | Troubleshooting and uncheck "Disable
System Restore", Apply and again IMMEDIATELY reboot. This should now
automatically create a new checkpoint immediately following the restart.
Finally adjust the space allocated to the restore folder,
System | Performance | File System | Hard Disk and adjust the restore slider
to your preferred setting.

One final point. Have you installed the System Restore update, either via
AutoUpdate or from the WindowsUpdate site? You can easily check by checking the
version of the file smgr.dll which should be in your windows\system folder. If
the version is still v4.90.0.2533 you have no applied the patch, if v4.90.0.3003
you have. I ask because without the patch System Restore will not restore
checkpoints created after 8 September. Note that installing this patch will
reset System Restore and flush out any checkpoints you might have at present.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Davey,
Thanks for the tips..I'll check on them and get back....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You could also try going to the Windows\Inf folder and finding sr.inf. Right-click the file and choose "Install" to see if that will reinstall SR. But you then need to go to Windows Update and be sure you get the update for SR. That one really is critical because the SR that came with ME had serious flaws that were fixed in that update.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I am interested in this discussion. My ME System Restore does work but I have to create my own restore points. (When my ME was first installed in April 2001 it used to automatically create regular restore points). I just checked that my smgr.dll is version v4.90.0.3003 (that i downloaded some time back), but on checking out Elvandil's reply I find I have no sr.inf (not even with all files unhidden). Further it does not seem to be in any CAB file on my hard disk or on my ME installation CD.
If this file is needed where can I download a copy of it?

johnni


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> You could also try going to the Windows\Inf folder and finding sr.inf. Right-click the file and choose "Install" to see if that will reinstall SR. But you then need to go to Windows Update and be sure you get the update for SR. That one really is critical because the SR that came with ME had serious flaws that were fixed in that update.


Thanks Elvandil, I'll check that, too...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

johnni said:


> I am interested in this discussion. My ME System Restore does work but I have to create my own restore points. (When my ME was first installed in April 2001 it used to automatically create regular restore points). I just checked that my smgr.dll is version v4.90.0.3003 (that i downloaded some time back), but on checking out Elvandil's reply I find I have no sr.inf (not even with all files unhidden). Further it does not seem to be in any CAB file on my hard disk or on my ME installation CD.
> If this file is needed where can I download a copy of it?
> 
> johnni


Johnni
I believe the SR.Inf is not available in WinME. I think it was an innovation created for WinXP from all the problems uncovered in the WinME restoration process.

Take Care

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Another possibility to try is using the Registry hack listed in Post Number 5 within this thread.

Note: A mistake that many have made over the years is not removing the .txt and just adding the .reg. For instance they end up having SRfix.txt.reg instead of just SRFix.reg

Before following the instructions in the post please back up your current registry in case you need to restore to it. To do this go to Start\run and type in 
*scanregw*
then hit enter.
Accept the prompt telling you that a current date registry restore point exists.

Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay Davey, big thanks......
I checked on the things you posted and the update from Microsoft was the ticket.
I now have v4.90.0.3003 and it works. Thanks again....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ekim68

Glad all is well again! Take care and will mark this one solved.

Have a good one.

Dave


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Davey - thanks for your link to SRfix.txt.which I renamed to SRfix.reg and installed it. I then disabled SR, restarted and enabled it again and restarted.
One restore point has been automatically made on the 9th November, but no more so far. I will keep an eye on it.

johnni


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Johnni

Keep us posted to your progress.

Take Care
Dave


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Just to update this thread (apologies to ekim68); as I said SR created a restore point on 9th November just after I re-enabled it. Since then all the restore points have been made by me. That is OK so long as I remember! At least it is storing the previous points whereas it had a tendency to only keep the latest one.

I think back to my early ME days when restore points were being created regularly and retained for several months. I continue to have maximum space allocated to it. Oh well! But I STILL like ME best.

johnni


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Johnni

If the system is maintaining restore points as you have made them but not creating them using the 24 hour rule then it is likely that Statemgr.exe is not seeing a Quiescent point for which to create the restore point. 
First off is your Statemgr.exe set to run within the startup group?
Start\Run then type in 
*msconfig* 
then hit enter.

Go to the Startup tab and review the items listed there. Does Statemgr have a check in front of it? If not click to add check mark. Click Apply then OK and allow system to restart.

Wait and see if system creates a restore point if check mark was missing.

If Statemgr was checked then the problem is probably as I stated above. Something is running in background that is not letting the system rest long enough for Statemgr to do its function and create a restore point or another possiblity is Statemgr or one of the subroutines it calls is corrupt.

Let us know what you find.

Take care
Dave


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Davey - thanks for your reply. I used msconfig and found statemgr (with a * in front of it) was checked.
I removed the checks from a large number of startup program icons, including an analogue-type clock, but after a week only my own infrequent check points are showing, along with the old ones. The only checks against remaining startup programs don't look as if they could inhibit SR as they only do something when I click, but who knows? If I take too many checks away I shall be seriously inconvenienced so I am reluctant, and would prefer to create my own.
Re you last comment is there any way to replace a corrupt statemgr etc? I do have the ME CD.
Thanks.

johnni


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Johnni

The only other problem than can be a corrupt system file such as Statemgr.exe
To extract a copy from the WinME install CD you will run the risk of loosing current Restore points or you may have to shutdown statemgr.exe in order to do the extraction, but should not prevent you from creating further restore points manually after the extraction process is complete.

Note: When you attempt to extract Statemgr.exe the system might come back and say "*File in use*". If so then uncheck the statemgr within msconfig start-up group click OK and restart system. After restart repeat the process listed below.

To do the extraction insert your install CD into your CD Drive *while you are holding down the shift key continually* to prevent Autorun process from starting. 
Then go to start\run and type in *msconfig*
Once to the main msconfig screen you will see the *extract* tab, Click that.
Once there you will see another screen that asks where to extract from, Click the radio button for "*From Install disk*" and then fill out the small window with the name of the program to extract. In this case *Statemgr.exe*
Then click Start.
Next Window will be *the from* which is your path to the Install CD already in your drive. Type that in. Example: E: or your can the browse button to locate the drive.
Then fill in the *to location* so it reads *C:\Windows\System\Restore* or you can browse to that also.

After all is set then click OK. At this point the system will prompt you for creating a back-up...... Please do.

After Extraction system may want to restart if so then remove install cd and restart the system.

Good practice is always to restart after extractions.

Recheck restore points and creation of them.

Good luck
Dave


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Davey - thanks for all the details which I followed but when it came to the Extract command I got the message "The specified file is protected and may not be copied over or deleted".

So I tried it in Safe mode and got the same message.

I then went into the Restore folder and deleted statemgr.exe to the recycle bin but it at once reappeared with the deleted file still in the Bin!

After all that the old restore points are still in place, whether or not they still work is another matter, so I created another.

I think I will accept the fact that Windows will create a new point only when something major happens, and it is up to me to create any others.

But thanks for the suggestions, and apologies to ekim68 for hijacking your thread.

johnni


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Johhni

I was afraid that would be the case since Statemgr is listed in the protected file listing used by SFP (System File Protect). There is couple of ways around this problem if you are will to try them one at a time. We will first go with the suggested method by Microsoft.

Click here for link

Listed below are the files to my knowledge that are associated with system restore and listed in the file *Filelist.xml*
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\Disablesr.exe</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\EnableSR.exe</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\filelist.xml</REC>
<REC>%winsys%\restore\rstrlfn.exe</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\rstrui.exe</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\SRFrame.mmf</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\StateMgr.exe</REC>
<REC>%winsys%\restore\StMgr.exe</REC>
<REC>%WinSys%\restore\vxdbuild.exe</REC>

The second method requires moving the above listing from Protected section of the Filelist to the unprotected section so the extraction can proceed.
This process is rather tricky since it involves using DOS to edit.
Here is an Article that gives you an overview of PCHeath, File protection, and System restore.

If you wish to view your machines listing do a search on *FILELIST.XML* once found open it with notepad.
As you will see there is two major sections, one protected, one not protected.

Take care

Dave


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Davey - That filelist.xml is a VERY long list!, and thanks for the link.
What I actually did was to extract statemgr.exe from my installed WIN_17.cab to C: and then restart with a floppy boot disk and use the A: prompt to copy the file to the Restore folder replacing the original. A few days later I did the same but this time extracting the file from the 98x folder on my ME CD.
But still no automatic restore points, but I have created a few and all the old ones are being preserved so I have a selection to choose from if I need to do a restore. There MAY still be a startup program running which prevents auto restore points being made but, frankly, I NEED these programs running and I am satisfied to go on creating my own restore points.

But thanks for all your advice.

johnni


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Johhni
Short of extracting and replacing all associated programs for system restore and hoping one of those is corrupt I think your choice at this point is wise.
It could be a program or programs running in background or it could be another corrupt file. We may never know for sure unless all start-ups are shutdown and all associated files are replaced which is a load of work. The only other option would be an OverInstall of WinME which is also a large hassle because many programs loaded after the original ME install will need to be reinstalled some of which may refuse to if not uninstalled before the WinME OverInstall. Again quite a hassle for a bit of work required now to manually create restore points.
Take care and it was a pleasure working with you.

Dave


----------

